# Verkaufe Peter Jackson\'s King Kong und Universe At War. Beide für PC, neu.



## kiaro (14. Juli 2009)

*Verkaufe Peter Jackson\'s King Kong und Universe At War. Beide für PC, neu.*

Hallo,
Ich biete euch Usern in diesem Thread die Spiele *Peter Jackson's King Kong* und *Universe At War Angriffsziel Erde* an.
Sie sind beide die _Originalversion_, also keine Sonderedition oder so, außerdem sind sie beide _neu_. Als Preis habe ich mir so jeweils _16€ inkl. Versand_ vorgestellt. (nach Deutschland)

Liebe Grüße kiaro


----------



## eXitus64 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Peter Jackson\'s King Kong und Universe At War. Beide für PC, neu.*



			
				kiaro am 14.07.2009 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich biete euch Usern in diesem Thread die Spiele *Peter Jackson's King Kong* und *Universe At War Angriffsziel Erde* an.
> Sie sind beide die _Originalversion_, also keine Sonderedition oder so, außerdem sind sie beide _neu_. Als Preis habe ich mir so jeweils _16€ inkl. Versand_ vorgestellt. (nach Deutschland)
> 
> Liebe Grüße kiaro



hrhr .....beide spiele bekommt man hier schon für je 2,99,-^^  ......


----------



## kiaro (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Peter Jackson\'s King Kong und Universe At War. Beide für PC, neu.*



			
				eXitus64 am 14.07.2009 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> kiaro am 14.07.2009 08:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja? :-o


----------



## ziegenbock (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Peter Jackson\'s King Kong und Universe At War. Beide für PC, neu.*



			
				PrinzPorno am 15.07.2009 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> kiaro am 15.07.2009 09:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann ich bestätigen. habe gestern beide bei kaufland für 2,99€ gekauft.


----------



## kiaro (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Peter Jackson\'s King Kong und Universe At War. Beide für PC, neu.*

Na dann hat sich der Verkauf erledigt.


----------



## ziegenbock (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Peter Jackson\'s King Kong und Universe At War. Beide für PC, neu.*



			
				kiaro am 16.07.2009 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann hat sich der Verkauf erledigt.




gib doch einfach zu, das du die spiele auch für 2,99 gekauft hast und jetzt mit gewinn weiter verkaufen wolltest.


----------



## kiaro (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Peter Jackson\'s King Kong und Universe At War. Beide für PC, neu.*



			
				ziegenbock am 17.07.2009 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> kiaro am 16.07.2009 20:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe ich wirklich nicht.  

kann zu


----------

